# Help/ Advise



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

I am new to the planted tank scene and have been doing my homework I have seen many schools of thought on lighting and want to know what the consensus is here. So, I have a standard 4ft 55g tank and i will be using a 5lb CO2 bottle with Milwaukee regulator with solenoid and bubble counter, the substrate will be ADA Amazonia maybe with part of this in the powder form. I will be growing all dwarf hairgrass with the possibility of adding other plants later (after initial setup). The question I have is I know that higher lighting ie 3-4 wpg will make it grow really fast but will the 2 x 55 watt Bright Kit™ from AH supply suffice? I figure I will have roughly 40-45 gallons of water after the rocks and substrate. I don't care if it won't grow as fast as it could I just want to make sure it won't die because of lacking the right lighting. As for bulbs I was thinking of going with one 55w at 5500k and one 55w at 7800k want to know if this will be the right spectrum or should I switch one for a 6700K or 10000K. I also want it to not look yellow to the eye as I have seen some beautiful tanks ruined in picture form by a green or yellowish look . Lastly I have been toying with the idea of emersed planting as to eliminate the initial algae outbreaks that plague tanks without stem feeding plants. Forgive me if there are any noob questions above any advice is welcome please no flames as I am very inexperienced. Thank you in advance. :yo:


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

:bump2: 
Anyone?


----------



## miaboy (Feb 14, 2009)

i would get the most light you can afford. and i dont think 10k is necessary or even benificial.


----------



## rodrigaj (Aug 17, 2008)

I have the 4 x 55 AH light set up over my tank. 6700k gives an noon time light spectrum. Very pleasing to the eye. For a while I ran just the 2 x 55 set up with mostly crypts. Your hairgrass will do fine with your setup, but you will find that as you branch out you will want additional lighting. You have a nice set up already, why not go for the 4 x 55? You can always run them on separate timers and alternate 2 x 55 with a 2 hour period of 4 x 55.

Anyway here is a pict of my tank, so you can get a sense of the 6700k spectrum.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah- I would think 2x55 is not enough.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I would go with the four, you can always cut back if you feel it is too much.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Same here. Go with the 4x55 kit. I started with the 2x55 kit and a few months later I ended up getting another kit. Like everyone says, just use the other set for a noon burst.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies everyone! *rodrigaj* beautiful tank! Shipping to HI is not cheap and I am trying to stay on a budget to keep the real boss (wife :ballchain J/K) happy, less money spent = more happy wife (and me). I did find this 2 X 65W COMPACT RETRO at http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_7_13&products_id=870 this would bring me to about 3wpg. Anyone have experience with these fixtures? I have heard a lot of good things from AH and not much either way about Catalina. It would be kinda better to get them from Catalina cause they do come with your choice of bulbs. Does anyone know about the quality of the bulbs? ie will they burn up after having them a month etc. Thanks for taking the time again to help a noob :retard:


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Don't see nothing wrong with those fixtures. I've never heard nothing bad about them. Never used them so my opinion may not mean very much. Since they come with bulbs, that's a pretty good deal. But, I would still go with 2 of those fixtures. I think it will only benefit you with the extra lighting. Btw, I know exactly what you mean about shipping. I guess that's the price you pay for living in paradise. Lol.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

with the AH 4 x 55w bright kit you get twice the light for $40 more. Absolutely worth it. I have the Coralife equivalent of this and have been very happy with it.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I am selling an ah supply 4x55 on B&S-


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

vancat pm sent


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion Kim, unfortunately I'd still have to purchase all the bulbs and pay for shipping to Honolulu. Even been looking at the mixed review odyssea ebay type dealy's, won't ship to HI. not cheap = unhappy wife!  need to keep the light purchase under $130


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can use LED's to grow plants? these are 5000k at 110w and only use 11w of power that would be a win no matter which way I look at it. Seems like these should work, anyone?

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-AQUARIUM-LED-LIGHT-TUBE-198-SUPER-BRIGHT-LED_W0QQitemZ230334418757QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item230334418757&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

:loco:Sorry here is the link

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-AQUARIUM-LED-LIGHT-TUBE-198-SUPER-BRIGHT-LED_W0QQitemZ230334418757QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item230334418757&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

pmed ya travis


----------



## Jim Lockhart (Jan 27, 2004)

with PC lighting you are going to lose efficiency after a few months. So 2x55 while enough to grow many plants will become a fairly low-light setup after a short while. I had 1x96 over a 50g, and always felt it wasn't quite enough. I think you are getting some good advice here, and if you want a luxuriant tank like Rodrigaj, you'll want the access to additional light.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Jim, thanks for the support. I will definitely keep that in mind.:thumbsup:


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok so what does everyone think about a 2x65W? The next jump up is like $70 more shipped for a 3x55w I don't need turbo growth guys. Will this be enough to sustain life is all I need to know if money wasn't an issue with the wife I'd get a 6x65 stagger with timers and call it a day but being on spouse regulated budget will this be enough? If everyone really thinks 2x65 isn't enough than I guess there is not much to do. Please let me know I am building my stand this coming week most likely. :help:


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

2x65 will do if that's all the wife will let you get. The extra 2 bulbs will help you a lot though in the long run. Convince the wife to let you get the 4x65. Then tell her when you start selling all your clippings in the sns, then the extra light will pay for itself. Just try to be sneaky about it. Lol.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

LOL seriously!


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Getting back to reality though, I think it would really benefit if you would get that extra lighting. If you are making your own hood thought, just make it so that you can always expand. I'm gonna send you a pm because I'm thinking about getting new lighting.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the help everyone I appreciate the feedback and the ability to pick everyone's brains here. I will be picking up 4x55 ah lights from nokturnalkid.


----------

